# March 18, 2012 Midwest Slot Car Swap



## ajd350

Our 22nd year! All scales at this 100 table swap with only slot cars and related items. 
Sunday, March 18, 2012 from 10AM-3PM CST. $6 admission for 16 and up. Click the link for a copy of our flyer. More info call Al @ 708-946-3571.
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii59/ajd350/2012Springswap001.jpg


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys its now only 61 more days til the big one. ill be there with a table hope 2 see alot of u slot nuts here zoom we go. sry al i had to restart lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

Better start saving up for the pre-show slider fest honda!! :tongue:


----------



## ajd350

You're cleared for takeoff, Darrell. Take it easy on the Sliders, though. Don't want to run off all the patrons.....


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey guys its only 55 days til the big one im readyt r u zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 47 more days til the show its coming fast hope 2 see u all there zoom we go
:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 39 days to go its coming fast see u all there zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 36 more days guys .hope 2 see every 1 there again zoom we go.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 29 days away til the show.:wave: im ready to go hope the rest of u r see u there zoom we go.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its allmost here. r u all ready its now only 25 days away from the big one. hope 2 see u all there zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

:hat::hat:well guys its only 21 days away til the big one. im ready to go hope u r all to ready hope to see alot of u guys here this yr. and yes bob beers and tom stumphf will be here so stop by and say hey to every 1 zoom we go.


----------



## Sundance

Honda you're slippin here. How many days to go I can't count


----------



## ajd350

I'll get this, Tim. 14 days to slot car heaven. Zoom we go

Al


----------



## Sundance

Thanks Al I feel better now =)


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 13 days til show. hope 2 see all u fellow slot heads there zoom we go :wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

whats the count down now Honda? I am cornfused????? :dude:


----------



## tazman052186

I hope to make it there. Not sure if I have the day off or not. I would like to get some more ho scale cars.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 9 days away woo hoo i cant wate zoom we go see u there and remember to wear your hobbie talk name tags so we can see who you r ty.


----------



## 41-willys

I can't wait either:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

I hope all of you that are going have a great time and score some good deals. I won't be able to make it. I have another event I'll be at. Sorry. 

Someone!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............Please tell Honda to cut that mop on his head he refers to as hair. Thanks, Randy.


----------



## 41-willys

Hey Randy
we will miss you at the slot show


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys its now only 6 more days til show woo hoo its just about here im ready to make some cash see u all there zoom we go.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Good Deals ???????*

:dude: Looking forward to finding some good deals. Nothing better than a SWAP meet to find what one is looking for at a good price. :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

is now only 4 days away getting real close woo hoo c u there


----------



## tazman052186

well got the day off missing the car show in south bend to go to the slot car swap meet. goin to be my first time there hope to find some good deals and maybe trade.


----------



## honda27

*show*

hope 2 see u tazman stop by my table and say hey ill have a hobby talk name tag on its only 2 1/2 days away its allmost show time folks zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## tazman052186

i will. im goin to make up a name tag also that way people know who i am also. my first time there hope to find some good deals and maybe trade a little goin to bring the tyco things that i have on here.


----------



## bearsox

honda27 said:


> hope 2 see u tazman stop by my table and say hey ill have a hobby talk name tag on its only 2 1/2 days away its allmost show time folks zoom we go.:wave:


*Soon you can count the hrs Honda ! OH BTW for the Balls Out HO tires and rims and more stuff ...the guy to see at the show is Tom Nylen ! Tom got his box today jammed full of hundreds of dollars of Balls Out HO stuff . That includes the NEW rims for the stock skinnys and New rims for the Extra wide ( Mopar MTN ) tires ! So you asked me for the info and to post it for ya and here ya go . Ask AL where Tom is at ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## fastlap

I will be there.

If you see a very handsome man wearing a nametag with FASTLAP on it, that would be me.....:tongue:


----------



## swamibob

*At the show*

Yes, it's true, I'll be at the show, with the Balls Out Racing parts. Typically my table is in the second to last row on the far side from where the dealers come in. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/thumbup.gif

I'll have all kinds of cars and parts for sale and I love to trade! Stop by and say hello. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/wave.gif

Look for a guy wearing a black shirt with a true vintage AFX racing team patch on it!

Tom


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now t - minus 32 hrs and 15 mins til set up woo hoo and only t - minus 35 hrs and 15 mins til its show time folks see u there and away we go zoom.:wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350

A little heavy on the smilies there, Darrell?

Tomorrow is the day! We still have some tables available. Just ask at the door at 8AM. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now t-minus 6 hrs 23 mins til hotel sales t-minus 20 hrs and 22 min til set up zoom we go. p.s al heres 4 u :wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup::dude:


----------



## honda27

*show*

t -minus 16 hrs til set up and counting. and t minus 1 hr 45 mins til hotel.:wave::tongue:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its show time woo hoo t minus 5 hrs and 42 mins til set up
and 7 hrs and 42 mins til show time zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## Tycoarm

I've had to put the slot cars on the back burner for a while due to other projects. Lately I've been thinking of building a HO dragstrip and might pick up a few drag cars just in case I decide to go forward with it.


----------



## tazman052186

Is Highland on fast or slow time?


----------



## honda27

*show*

its show time folks


----------



## ajd350

Highland is CST


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Up all night*

Hey Honda, hope you can stay awake for the show, looks like youve been up all night counting down the minutes for us. Thank You for the count down, see ya there.


----------



## bearsox

ZBT Speedway said:


> Hey Honda, hope you can stay awake for the show, looks like youve been up all night counting down the minutes for us. Thank You for the count down, see ya there.


*He's a kid in a big ole candy store ! All wide eyed and wound up tighter than a --- ----- ---- you fill in the blanks ! 

Bear:wave:
*


----------



## tazman052186

Standing in line to get in the show. Smart phone comes in handy lol.


----------



## tazman052186

Got some good deals and seen alot of cool car. Seen one hobby talk guy but might have missed the others.


----------



## Kurl3y

Okay .. Not all of us were fortunate enough to attend "The Big One", Any chance we could see a few pics or at least let Us slobber on your dealio you got. Lol. It would be impossible to go there and return empty handed.


----------



## 41-willys

there were alot of Hter"s at the show. found some good deals. Ran out of money before I could take advantage of all the stuff I found.


----------



## tazman052186

I did also want some more stuff but no more cash in my pocket. Forgot that I had the tyco stuff in the car to offer up but felt that I wouldnt get a deal so I just hang on to the tyco trains.


----------



## ajd350

OK Kurl3y, here's something to drool over. 

Thanks to all the participants who helped make this another great show despite the lousy economy and crazy gas prices. On to the Next show in November! Al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice haul!!!! :thumbsup:

I'm digging the stack of Dask Magnets Al!!!!

You found a thing or two did ya lol :freak:


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey taz u didnt stop by my table i would of traded u for the tyco train stuff . oh well


----------



## Kurl3y

Very nice!!! ... I'll definitely be at the next show.. Time to go empty the drool bucket now... :tongue:


----------



## tazman052186

honda27 said:


> hey taz u didnt stop by my table i would of traded u for the tyco train stuff . oh well


I looked for people with hobby talk name tags. Only seen one hobby talk name tag. I had mine around my neck it was a quick put together and forgot to put hobby talk on there. I went to all the tables in there. But the only person with hobbytalk on there name tag is the guy to built the wall-e slot car. I cant remember the name right off hand tho. I know the his ebay name bobs-slots. I still have the stuff is your interested in it pics or in the for sale spot.


----------



## alpink

nice haul. and looks like you got some DASH pick up shoes to go along with your DASH magnets!


----------



## timmytorr

alpink said:


> nice haul. and looks like you got some DASH pick up shoes to go along with your DASH magnets!


DASH did not get the pick up shoes in yet, I was wanting some..

Timmy


----------



## timmytorr

It was a GREAT show! I spent all of my slot car money…


----------



## fastlap

I put a HT nametag on. They were available at the front desk. Great idea Al. 

I was there between 11:40 and 1:20ish. Met a couple HT guys. Introduced myself to Honda at his table. 

I found a few cool things and bought some AFX Mega-G rollers for my resin stuff. Spent around $110

Still looking for two Petty cars. The light blue Tyco Pro Superbird and the Tyco Pro Road Runner. Did not see one Superbird, but did see one Road Runner. Just didn't want to let go of the coin the vendor wanted.... oh well.

Will be there in November too! Been going since the old Dolton days, and have only missed one show.

Gary "FastBodies" Fast


----------



## swamibob

*The show*

From a vendor point of view it was a great show! 

I sold a lot of new skinny stock rims and tires and some other parts as well as a lot of cars! Had a great time as always. Thanks Al for a great show.

Always fun to see Bob and Tom and the Bob and Tom slot cat spectacular! Both of you guys need to come up here to Minnesota and actually race on Bob's old Tub track! http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/thumbup.gif

See all you guys in November! I hope to have some new top plate gears, some new front ends and probably some good RTR skinny stock cars for sale.

Tom


----------



## tazman052186

Im hoping to make it again it November. Hope to find a red complete tyco fast track there. seen some but had the tires on them . But found a green one with the tracks. That was a goal of mine and it was completed. Cant wait whats the count down to with days Honda till November?


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 244 more days taz:wave:


----------



## rodstrguy

Was there... Didn't see the hobby talk name tags but was wearing bright green Hot Rod Power Tour shirt. Tom and Bob were too busy to talk to, but did buy some bodies. Honda was quite busy each time I was at or near his tables. Bought other stuff from Bad-L, Charlie, and Model Empire. Great deals, plenty of people, and who agreed we would start bringing the track managers with? 
There were more wives and girlfriends at the show than I have seen in a long while


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'm sorry I missed it. I would've loved to have made it. I'm glad you guys had fun. Nice load of goodies you got there Al. 

I hope someone told Honda to get a good hair cut. :tongue:

I hope to make the November show.

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

If you like that pile, just keep in mind that there are a lot of other piles that people made as well. Some were bigger, some smaller, but we all enjoyed the hunt. Now you know why Honda is so revved up about it.

Next lap, November 18, 2012!


----------



## Sundance

Great show Al Thanks for all the work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

was a great show only 243 more days c u there


----------



## tomhocars

Bob and I had a great time,we usually do.Good to see everyone.Al put on an excellent show.You can't have this fun on ebay.We only see most of you once or twice a year but the insults and busting start right away.We hope to be back for the fall show.It's only 1,700 miles round trip.The trip is worth it.
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys here my small pile i snaged at show http://s722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/honda27-01/honda27 show/


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whaaat? Only 4 camaros?? :lol:


----------



## timmytorr

tomhocars said:


> Bob and I had a great time,we usually do.Good to see everyone.Al put on an excellent show.You can't have this fun on ebay.We only see most of you once or twice a year but the insults and busting start right away.We hope to be back for the fall show.It's only 1,700 miles round trip.The trip is worth it.
> Thanks Tom Stumpf


Tom it was good to see you and Bob, Let me know when you get DASH pick up shoes in I would like to get some from you.


----------



## tazman052186

Here is mine finds form the swap meet.










The pink beetle is my girlfriends, she went with also and held out long than I did on getting cars and she seen alot of pretty cool pink cars there. Cant wait till the next one.


----------



## alpink

that PINK bug is really cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pink is cool!!


----------



## Tazman6069

Any pics of the people at the show?


----------



## tazman052186

Whoa another tazman thats cool lol. First time I have ever seen another one.


----------



## slotcasimation

GREAT SHOW AL!!!!!!!!! Sold 52$10.00 slot car, the most ever at one show. Will have more at the Santa's Toy Show On Saturday March 24th at the Highland Indiana Lincoln Center. Hope to see all you slot car nuts there!


----------



## ajd350

Keep it up, you guys. Let the rest know what they're missing! Al


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Honda must be gettin a hair cut, no update to the next show. lol


----------



## tazman052186

My girl friend says thanks guys. She thinks it cool also.


----------



## tazman052186

Can someone tell me who had the tables on the far side of the room by the doors that went outside? They had Thunder Jet bodies and mixed chassis for sale also some AFX Mega G cars on peg broad. It wasnt the table that sat at an angle it was the ones that ran with the wall. The was a business card on the table and I didnt pick one up at all and show of. Im in need of the tune up kits they had for sale now that I know how many I need now.


----------



## brownie374

tazman052186 said:


> Can someone tell me who had the tables on the far side of the room by the doors that went outside? They had Thunder Jet bodies and mixed chassis for sale also some AFX Mega G cars on peg broad. It wasnt the table that sat at an angle it was the ones that ran with the wall. The was a business card on the table and I didnt pick one up at all and show of. Im in need of the tune up kits they had for sale now that I know how many I need now.


That would be Bad L hobby they are also online His name is Bob Lusch great guy to deal with good prices fast shipping


----------



## tazman052186

Thank you


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 240 days away zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

bump bump


----------



## tazman052186

how many days honda?


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 229 days 2 go c u.


----------



## tazman052186

YAY. Cant wait. Going to put in for the day off at work.


----------

